# anyone put subs in in impala by package tray?



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i need to hide subs, maybe 2 - 10s cause of the smaller space? i would love 2 -12s but i doubt they would fit... 

anyone ever put subs up there? 

i need the rest of the trunk... old school hydro setup, dont want subs showin with it.. 

anyone got pics or ideas? :wow:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 24 2010, 06:30 PM~17878511
> *i need to hide subs, maybe 2 - 10s cause of the smaller space? i would love 2 -12s but i doubt they would fit...
> 
> anyone ever put subs up there?
> ...


too bad you are not working on a 65/66, because a pair of 12's fit on the package tray, my brother did it on his 65 he used a pair of Pyramid super-pro's with no box and a Legacy amp, but you can build a box around the cylinders the back, meaning possition the subs closer so the box can fit between the cylinders or do what I did to my Jag, cut the holes for some SAS Bazookas, they already have the enclosure................... the problem now is hiding them


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i thought about bazookas... but thats last resort, ive never heard them hit hard enough


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

I have seen pictures of two subwoofers mounted behind the back seat. But I can't help but wonder one of them gets in the way of the spare tire.


----------



## yukon1000 (Apr 30, 2010)

i have seen two 10in and two 12in mounted on the rear deck of a 1964 impala! you will need to use free air subs!


----------



## yukon1000 (Apr 30, 2010)

hes from my area..


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump, not usin the rear deck... this car will remain old school lookin

anymore ideas? 

im thinking of maybe a single 10 like an FI or DD ... somethin that can really still make some noise


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

why not a jl w6 build the box and have it ported where the og speaker location is then just get a package tray thats perforated and mount some 6x9 umder the package tray.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

get some shallow subwoofers , They dont take up hardly any space.. and sound damn good!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

put one sub on either side of the tray and put the og pipe organs over em'


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18122397
> *put one sub on either side of the tray and put the og pipe organs over em'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17954876
> *bump, not usin the rear deck... this car will remain old school lookin
> 
> anymore ideas?
> ...


Use the deck but recess them into it and cover them with grill cloth material dyed to what ever color you need. You keep the OG looks but get the sounds and save some trunk space. Not to mention trunk rattle should be less of an issue with them firing into the cabin.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

How bout a vent thru between the cylinders and do like OUTHOPU said w/ the grill cloth or what ever.

I did a g-body (no dro's tho) vent thru to rear deck.Subs sat like this \ / if you looked into the trunk.Shit sounded great and no rattles


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmm not bad ideas.. 

i know i can fit a box with the space i have, but idk... i wanna keep it as hidden as possible.. 

thru the rear deck would be nice.. 

thats some shit im not comfortable doin myself, wish i knew someone local i could trust


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

2 10's in the box, 2 6x9's in the deck. two amps tucked away back by taillights. not finished yet. just thru some old school carpet on it so it didnt look to shitty, need to hide the wires better but thought this may give you an idea. still room for a 14 inch spare in trunk pan.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

How much power do you plan on runnin? As far as subs go if you got the money dd all the way. You should also look into audioque. They're a sister brand to dd and for the price, damn good shit. I own subs of both brands and love them.


----------

